# How much do you value tipping culture? [poll]



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

If you were guaranteed the same exact pay as you get now _with tips_, provided by a different pay structure _with no tips of any kind_, which pay structure would you prefer? Status quo pay with tips or hypothetical pay without tips? Same exact pay to the penny, tips or no tips?

So hypothetically let's say you get *$1000 per week with tips* now, would you take that or *$1000 per week with no tips at all*?

This is a hypothetical, not reality. You can't just say "$1000 plus extra tips". I am interested in how much people actually value tipping culture itself, or whether the bottom line is all that really matters.

If you value tipping compensation even with the same pay, why? What is it about tipping compensation that you value?

If you don't value tipping compensation, why?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm on the fence but I voted the same amount with no tips. That way I'd at least know what to expect. And I don't find that extra service or being friendly increases tips as much as I'd hope.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The bottom line is all that matters. You enhance your chances of receiving a tip very slightly by providing excellent service.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> The bottom line is all that matters. You enhance your chances of receiving a tip very slightly by providing excellent service.


Pretty much.

What I've found is that improving the pax mood or leaving them feeling "fulfilled" increases tips significantly. However, this is easier said than done. It usually requires finding something in common then expounding on it - not just agreeing with what they say.

I was able to pull in quite a few good tips this weekend by talking to people about skiing and snowboarding as well as family stuff like children and how to best deal with raising them. But that requires time and effort, especially if you're tired and don't feel like talking.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

It’s really hard to compare the two because the beauty of tips is that there’s always a chance you’ll get more then the next Joe if you have something like boobs, winning personality, boobs, great smile, boobs, etc.

I will Always chance with minimum wage and tips over a set hourly.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I initially voted better with no tips and then changed my mind and my vote. An instant cash tip beats a direct deposit.


----------

